
The Likely Reason Disney+ Accounts Are Getting 'Hacked' - fortran77
https://www.wired.com/story/disney-plus-hacks-credential-stuffing/
======
ohiovr
Then where are the stories about netflix, icloud, and google breaches, or is
that only talked about for the first two weeks after a service is introduced?

~~~
fortran77
Two theories:

1\. It's a brand new service, so a lot of brand new users, and bad hackers are
checking user/passwords from other breaches all at once.

2\. They have discoverable usernames or a ui that provides a hint of the
username is valid to make it easier to try passwords from other breaches

